# Are you a vet useing the VA health care system?



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Had to go into the local clinic this week for blood draw and test.
Nurse called this morning and told me the results. while talking to me she suggested I sign up for my healthy vet program.

*https://www.myhealth.va.gov/*

Pharmacy Refill your VA prescriptions, track delivery, view a list of your VA medications and other details. Read More Appointments Icon Appointments Keep track of your upcoming VA medical appointments and get email reminders. Read More Messages Icon Messages Communicate securely online with your VA health. 

Don't know about your areas phone system if you want to contact the doctor or nurse but in my area you will spend hours trying to get thru and rarely do and you end up wanting to kill the person who is responciable for such a crappy system.

I will give the my healthy vet system a try because of the crappy phone system here is so bad.

 Al


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Tried getting in to the VA not too long ago and I would have had to drive by 6 clinics and hospitals to go to the one they had available. Still haven’t gone to the doctor!


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I retired in 2005 with a 30% Disability which means I'm like a Teir2 for VA access. I'm still working on post as a DAC and have Tricare Prime, with access to the post hospital, so I haven't tried the VA yet.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Chuck R. said:


> I retired in 2005 with a 30% Disability which means I'm like a Teir2 for VA access. I'm still working on post as a DAC and have Tricare Prime, with access to the post hospital, so I haven't tried the VA yet.


I would ride that out as long as possible honestly! I avoid the VA like the plague


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I love the VA !!!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Depends on your lical VA clinic. The one in Austin is great. Yhe internet interface is good.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Depends on your lical VA clinic. The one in Austin is great. Yhe internet interface is good.


I believe this is the case. Several of the guys at work (the majority of us are retired Army) use the Leavenworth VA and I haven't heard any complaints.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

My DH is 100% disabled and uses the VA for some things BUT he also has a regular Dr and in some cases that has been a very good thing.

My Healthy Vet is great and my DH uses it for most of his communication with the VA.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I use the VA for my service coneccted to get the treatment meds. I also have my own out side doctor. Some things you can't wait 30 days to see a doctor for.

 Al


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I am a 100% disabled Vietnam vet, & I love the VA here ! They are easier & quicker for me to get in & see a doc than private offices. PLUS, I rarely wait any past my appointment time.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Esteban29304 said:


> I am a 100% disabled Vietnam vet, & I love the VA here ! They are easier & quicker for me to get in & see a doc than private offices. PLUS, I rarely wait any past my appointment time.


what VA location do you use ?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The one here!!!!!!!

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

esteban doesn't have a location so I was wondering where the great VA was . My father in law is a disabled Vet and uses the VA in Madison Wisconsin he also drove for DAV for a few years shortly after he retired. till his medical issues prohibited him from driving the DAV van I was at his house daily at that time so I heard a lot about the VA from him.

as far as VA goes it sounds like Madison WI one of the better ones about on par with local non VA medical with some longer wait times.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Reno Nevada is mine and it's an excellent place for healthcare.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Like the VA that I use.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Pittsburgh. No complaints. Great service!


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

The VA hospital I use is in Gainesville, Fl.


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

I live in SW Minnesota but had the Madison, WI VA pull a tumor out of my chest, they then discovered that it was cancer (not sure about that) so went thru Chemo there they were very good then a nurse tell me I should be grateful to the VA for the care possibly, but it was like I should kiss her ass for it. I blew up and demanded to see her boss. It took some doing but I requested her firing. Found out it wasn't the first Vet she had pulled this and they took it very serious other than that the 9 months going there. was great they took very good care of me. I normally would go to the Sioux falls SD VA who normally take very good care of me VA in my experience across the Country is that its spotty either great or awful. Not much in between! I went to one in Walla, Walla Washington. There was not a Actual Doctor on site. They had a bunch of very qualified Nurse Practitioner . Weird as Walla Walla is a great town to live in you would think 50,000 population a college town. Lots of stuff going on, But not 1 doctor. weird. never did get a good answer.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I started going to the Saginaw Michigan VA hospital because it was the closest place that had room for me. Since then they have gotten me in a clinic in Flint Michigan.
Saginaw had no doctors to see Vets only ones who were doing hospital work. Biggest problem is the pay, doctors don't want to work for the peanuts the VA wants to pay.
At the VA clinic I go to I do have a doctor that sees me once a year, the rest of the time I deal with a nurse America isn't her birth country how ever.

 Al


----------

